# Kd Lang



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

totally awesome........best thing ive heard in ages...

i confess


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> totally awesome........best thing ive heard in ages...
> 
> i confess


She's got an amazing voice - I've never really got into her other albums but I tripped over this one a few years ago and still love it - particularly 'After the Gold Rush':










http://en.wikipedia....e_49th_Parallel

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Retronaut said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > totally awesome........best thing ive heard in ages...
> ...


good call that......


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> totally awesome........best thing ive heard in ages...
> 
> i confess


Totally agree.........

Had the good fortune to see her in concert a good few years ago at the Hammersmith Apollo just an awesome voice.....


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Dusty said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > totally awesome........best thing ive heard in ages...
> ...


Excellent, I read the other day she is touring the UK again soon - http://www.viagogo.co.uk/Concert-Tickets/Country-and-Folk/KD-Lang-Tickets


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> totally awesome........best thing ive heard in ages...
> 
> i confess


Well, slap me with a wet kipper and call me "Dolores". I never would have put down Mr T as a fan of k d Lang :shocking: .

I discovered her quite recently, fell madly in (tainted) love and rushed out to buy all her albums. She is sublime. Aside from all her own wonderful songs, her version of Leonard Cohen's "Hallelujah" is the best there is, in my opinion; plus she recorded it waaaaaay before all the recent hullabaloo about it (on the album "Songs Of The 49th Parallel).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

she was on the graham norton show last night


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

squareleg said:


> Well, slap me with a wet kipper and call me "Dolores". I never would have put down Mr T as a fan of k d Lang :shocking: .


Me neither, it'll be Dusty and Liza next, when he's recovered from Liz's death of course.

Ahem, I was an early starter, 1989 with "Absolute Torch & Twang", I can't recall how or why I came to buy it, maybe the killer artwork, but amid some really horrible country/pop, are 2 of my all time favourite tracks "Pullin back the reins" & "Trail of broken hearts" Can you belive the live singing of the former? That album might be a shock to people who've only caught on since "Constant craving" but it's worth having IMO.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

squareleg said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > totally awesome........best thing ive heard in ages...
> ...




you would be suprised at what i like....im a massive bowie fan, and am a child of new wave/new romantic/synthpop 80's electronica 

and delores? thought it Marilyn?


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Great Voice, and the girl can really hold her licker. :tongue2:

Yep, I did use the spiel chocker


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

K.D. Lang sings Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry guys, but I've never been known for being PC... just a little too butch for me!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Not a huge fan but did enjoy the song she did with one of my favourites - Madeleine Peyroux

'River' on the 'Half the perfect World' album.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just happened to be channel hopping and came across an episode of Dharma and Greg where KD pops up at the end


----------

